# Black Widow...ewww!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eeeewww! Talk about getting the creeps! I was just getting the TT ready to go in for warranty work, and while sweeping some sand off of the ramp, I found a black widow hanging out just inside the ramp hinge. Thank goodness it never found it's way inside









I just stood there watching it while yelling Black Widow! Bring Spray! to my DH...

it's dead now


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yikes!









That doesn't sound like a good thing to have around. I've never seen one, and have no desire to ever see one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THAT could cause the sale of my trailer. 
Yup. You betcha!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ...(snip).... Bring Spray! to my DH...
> 
> it's dead now


Please tell me the "spray" was any ole' household spray, and you really got out a lighter and used the spray as a torch! Ah...now that is the way to kill spiders.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Come to my house, in the country we get them everywhere. I have killed them in the house before. I can kill two or three a day around the property.

Oh by the way they love the underside of the trailer, but even more that that in the ball coupler on the hitch, think about that next time your hooking up.

Here is the good news they dont want anything to do with you and will only bite when they feel in danger. On top of that they have sucking mouth parts (fangs) so it takes them a while to get a bite on. You would feel them on you and have lots of time to freak out and brush it off before it could get a bite on.

In my old life a Termite Inspector you delt with them on a everyday basis. Think of being under a dark house and running your face through that sticky web and going man I hope she is not crawling down the back of my overalls right now.

Enjoy that thought.

Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jeff, you're a BAD man!!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I hate spiders of all kinds as well. Below are some known and not to well know facts about the black widow spider, most common misunderstanding is the red hourglass is on the belly, not the back of the spider, there are several other species of spider with red dots, hourglass shapes on their backs just to imitate the widow.

The female Black Widow is shiny black, usually with a reddish hourglass shape on the underside of her spherical abdomen. Her body is about .5 inches long, 1.5 inches when the legs are spread. Adult males are harmless to humans, about half the female's size, with smaller bodies, and longer legs and usually have yellow and red bands and spots over the back as do the immature stages.

Curious Facts

Black Widow is considered the most venomous spider in North America.

The venom of the black widow spider is 15 times as toxic as the venom of the prairie rattlesnake.

Black Widow spiders are not usually deadly, especially to adults, because they inject only a small amount of venom.

Only the female Black Widow is dangerous to humans; males and juveniles are harmless.

The female Black Widow hangs belly upward and rarely leaves the web.

The Black Widow is also called the "hourglass" or "shoe-button" spider.

Araneae is the Latin word for spider.

More than 35,000 spider species of spiders occur in the world. Of these, about 3,400 species in 64 families are found in North America.

Vital Stats

Weight: 1 gram.

Length: 1-1.5"

Span: 1-3"

Sexual Maturity: 70-90 days.

Mating Season: Spring

Incubation: 14-30 days

No. of Eggs: 250-700/sac

Birth Interval: 4 to 9 egg sacs/summer

Lifespan: up to 3 years

Typical diet: insects

clicky thing for more reading on the widow

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you found it that way but sure were lucky
Me personal I think spiders are pretty cool

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Sorry to hear that you found it that way but sure were lucky
> Me personal I think spiders are pretty cool
> 
> Don


This doesn't surprise me coming from a guy that has himself in a coffin as his avatar.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear that you found it that way but sure were lucky
> Me personal I think spiders are pretty cool
> 
> Don


This doesn't surprise me coming from a guy that has himself in a coffin as his avatar.








[/quote]
That was exactly what I was thinking when I scrolled down to your reply OC









Ya know, I didn't get real close to it, but all it took was seeing some sort of an hour glass (not sure if it was top or bottom), a dark body and long front legs...that was enough for me to call in for backup!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear that you found it that way but sure were lucky
> Me personal I think spiders are pretty cool
> 
> Don


This doesn't surprise me coming from a guy that has himself in a coffin as his avatar.








[/quote]

lol.. hehe. We get them here too, but we get a break from them in winter. I see more brown recluse spiders and scorpions round here than widows, but I respect them all!!

The best part of spring, I see the thousands of tarantulas crossing the road from here to Colorado Springs. I have seen many that are plate size.. They just kinda creepy crawl accross the highway. Many get mashedl, but I try to miss em in my semi. But sometimes I just cant help to do a lil smashin.. lol

Maybe Hootbob would like to come over and play with them huge tarantulas around May.. How bout it Hootbob, I'll throw you in my semi and we'll stop for everyone we see. I'll stay in the truck... YOU CATCH EM! You'll have to ride on top the trailer after that, cause you aint bringin one in my truck!
lol

Carey


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We got the Brown Recluse around here. Nasty little guys.

One bit me just outboard of my right eye. Almost became a Pirate a few years ago.

Arrgh! Left a nasty scar.

Argue all you want, but my feelings are: the only good spider is a dead spider.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> We got the Brown Recluse around here. Nasty little guys.
> 
> One bit me just outboard of my right eye. Almost became a Pirate a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Seems to me you have a good reason to hate them...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> We got the Brown Recluse around here. Nasty little guys.
> 
> One bit me just outboard of my right eye. Almost became a Pirate a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I had one tap me on the leg a few years ago...They leave a spot to remember


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think I'd take a Black Widow bite over a Brown Recluse anyday!
Black widow -you lose some rotting flesh!
Brown recluse you could lose entire hand/limb
They are both plentiful here!
I could find you one outside my house anyday and I have an exterminator!
I was always led to beleive the most venomous spider was the "Daddy Long legs"
It's teeth/fangs are just long enough to penetrate Human skin so it does not bother us if it bites.
I could be dead wrong but I grew up beleiving this.(I guess I need to google)
A co-worker got bit on the hand by a brown and had to go to the doctor everyday for close to month
to see if he could Keep hius hand.

I try to keep some fear in my Daughter of them because we have had a few in the house.

Ed


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep plenty of those little black spiders up my way too. I wage war on them every summer and most of the time can kill 2-3 a day. We also have a spider which we call a sun spot spider or vinagaroo. They are kind of a cross between a large transparent hairy legged spider and a scorpion. Nasty looking spiders about 1 1/2 to 2 inches in daimeter and they can jump. Luckly they are not poisonus but if you get bit it lets a taste of vinegar in your mouth. I have to agree with some of the others, the only good spider is a dead spider. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...you guys have some wicked bug/spiders/...creepy things the bite.

I'll stick with the Oregon rain...at least it won't take my arm off.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, This thread is just a little too creepy! YIKES!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

